# FOUND - Shetland Stallion abandoned by loaner East Anglia / poss Yorkshire



## *hic* (12 November 2012)

Can anyone help?

I'm trying to find the owner of an approximately 15yo Chestnut / Strawberry Roan Shetland stallion who probably thinks he's still safely out on loan. The loaner abandoned him on Common land where he was due to be shot if not removed. I picked him up and got the vet to him as he was colicking and had several bite / kick wounds (he was dumped with a bunch of mares and foals which were legally on the common).

He's a nice little chap, very kind nature and has obviously been well-handled and someone's pet. I'd like to reunite him with his owner!

If anyone knows him or his owner I'd be very very glad to hear from them, he is currently in a safe place but he needs to go back to his own people.


----------



## cally6008 (12 November 2012)

Any chance of a photo ?

Has he been checked for a microchip ?

I've just cross.posted link to facebook


----------



## varkie (13 November 2012)

If he's a registered shetland, he will be microchipped, and the Shetland Society will have a record of him, and be able to trace the owner.


----------



## shellonabeach (13 November 2012)

I'm waiting on a picture from a friend but she had a little roan shetland stallion on her yard in May time (Cambridgeshire) as he had escaped from his field and no-one knew where he came from, his owner took ages to turn up then gave him away and she doesn't know who too.

Will post picture when I get it from her incase it is the same one (description matches)


----------



## *hic* (13 November 2012)

varkie said:



			If he's a registered shetland, he will be microchipped, and the Shetland Society will have a record of him, and be able to trace the owner.
		
Click to expand...

No chip found, sadly. PErhaps he's too old for such things!


----------



## *hic* (13 November 2012)

shellonabeach said:



			I'm waiting on a picture from a friend but she had a little roan shetland stallion on her yard in May time (Cambridgeshire) as he had escaped from his field and no-one knew where he came from, his owner took ages to turn up then gave him away and she doesn't know who too.

Will post picture when I get it from her incase it is the same one (description matches)
		
Click to expand...

Shell, that sounds hopeful. It would be great if you can get a picture although it doesn't sound as though his owners are perhaps that keen to get him back

I'm coy about posting pics on here because with lack of ID a description of his markings is about the only thing we've got to go on.

It sounds as though the poor little man has been passed from pillar to post.


----------



## Cuffey (13 November 2012)

If you havent already done so do contact Gerry Hart on
http://www.shetland-pony.com/news/


----------



## shellonabeach (13 November 2012)

Dee O'Dorant said:



			Shell, that sounds hopeful. It would be great if you can get a picture although it doesn't sound as though his owners are perhaps that keen to get him back

I'm coy about posting pics on here because with lack of ID a description of his markings is about the only thing we've got to go on.

It sounds as though the poor little man has been passed from pillar to post.
		
Click to expand...

Dee O'Dorant I'm going to move this to PM if that is ok, relative of original owner who helped rehome him is rather worried about him...


----------



## *hic* (13 November 2012)

Shell, check your PMs 

Just to reiterate: He's fine, he's been vet checked and is over his colic but has picked up a viral snotty nose / mucky eye from the foal he was found with. He's in isolation atm because I have other horses on a small site but is happy and enjoying his grub and talking to the mares he can see from his stable (specially low door so he can peer over and eye up the girls!)


----------



## shellonabeach (13 November 2012)

Dee O'Dorant said:



			Shell, that sounds hopeful. It would be great if you can get a picture although it doesn't sound as though his owners are perhaps that keen to get him back

I'm coy about posting pics on here because with lack of ID a description of his markings is about the only thing we've got to go on.

It sounds as though the poor little man has been passed from pillar to post.
		
Click to expand...

Just to update this post incase the OP doesn't get chance, the identity of the pony and his original owner has now been confirmed


----------



## *hic* (13 November 2012)

And they are having a get together tomorrow morning. Thanks hugely to Shellonabeach for her help on this from us and from the little man, it really is appreciated


----------



## joeanne (13 November 2012)

Awwww what a lovely ending! 
Nice one D.O.D.....not many will even take in a stallion, let alone one thats been in with "undesirables".


----------



## Zebedee (13 November 2012)

joeanne said:



			Awwww what a lovely ending! 
Nice one D.O.D.....not many will even take in a stallion, let alone one thats been in with "undesirables".
		
Click to expand...

Agree. 

I was just mulling over whether or not I have room for one more little one
& common sense had dictated not, so lovely to read that there is a happy ending on the horizon, although by the sound of it he'd reached a safe haven already


----------



## Dolcé (14 November 2012)

It is nice to see a happy ending (and I really hope that is what it is) but the whole thing is just so blurdy sad, why can't people just do the right thing when they decide they no longer want to be bothered?  Seriously well done to OP for taking him and and caring for him so well, as previously said the fact he is a stallion would put so many off.


----------



## *hic* (14 November 2012)

Final Update and a Happy Ending it is indeed

We took the Shettie to see his previous owner who thought that he had passed the pony on to someone who would be able to give him more attention and companionship than he was able to provide. He had stressed that if there were any difficulties he would have the pony back but that's not what happened. He was very relieved to see the pony again and has agreed that as my friend has the knowledge, experience, commitment and facilities to look after him he will sign the pony over to her, but would like to pop over on occasion and see how he's getting on.

So this little man now has a safe secure future and owners who will be able to give him the care and attention he deserves, whilst his previous owner has the chance to make sure everything is going according to plan.

Great result and thank you so much to Shellonabeach from the little man, from me, from my friend and from his previous owner.


----------



## joeanne (14 November 2012)

Lovely lovely post!


----------



## shellonabeach (14 November 2012)

Dee O'Dorant said:



			Final Update and a Happy Ending it is indeed

We took the Shettie to see his previous owner who thought that he had passed the pony on to someone who would be able to give him more attention and companionship than he was able to provide. He had stressed that if there were any difficulties he would have the pony back but that's not what happened. He was very relieved to see the pony again and has agreed that as my friend has the knowledge, experience, commitment and facilities to look after him he will sign the pony over to her, but would like to pop over on occasion and see how he's getting on.

So this little man now has a safe secure future and owners who will be able to give him the care and attention he deserves, whilst his previous owner has the chance to make sure everything is going according to plan.

Great result and thank you so much to Shellonabeach from the little man, from me, from my friend and from his previous owner.
		
Click to expand...

I still can't believe it is the same pony!

I am also very pleased to hear that he is staying with DoD and your friend, where he will be safe and happy for the rest of his days.  As others have said not many (myself included) would have been able to take in a little stallion and he really had landed on his feet


----------



## putasocinit (14 November 2012)

Fantastic news.


----------



## Dolcé (16 November 2012)

Lovely news, well done to all concerned


----------



## Moomin1 (16 November 2012)

Dee O'Dorant said:



			Final Update and a Happy Ending it is indeed

We took the Shettie to see his previous owner who thought that he had passed the pony on to someone who would be able to give him more attention and companionship than he was able to provide. He had stressed that if there were any difficulties he would have the pony back but that's not what happened. He was very relieved to see the pony again and has agreed that as my friend has the knowledge, experience, commitment and facilities to look after him he will sign the pony over to her, but would like to pop over on occasion and see how he's getting on.

So this little man now has a safe secure future and owners who will be able to give him the care and attention he deserves, whilst his previous owner has the chance to make sure everything is going according to plan.

Great result and thank you so much to Shellonabeach from the little man, from me, from my friend and from his previous owner.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm are you sure this person is telling the truth?!! That's an extremely common story - "Oh well I passed him on to someone who I thought would look after him and said I would have him back etc etc etc!".  Sounds suspect that this is the second time now that this pony has gone 'missing'.

I hope he will have found his forever home now.


----------



## Star_Chaser (16 November 2012)

Now its all resolve any chance of a photo


----------



## Moomin1 (16 November 2012)

So was this pony abandoned by a loaner, and how did you know it was, if it wasn't chipped and was found on a common?!!  Just curious!!


----------



## Moomin1 (16 November 2012)

Dee O'Dorant said:



			Final Update and a Happy Ending it is indeed

We took the Shettie to see his previous owner who thought that he had passed the pony on to someone who would be able to give him more attention and companionship than he was able to provide. He had stressed that if there were any difficulties he would have the pony back but that's not what happened. He was very relieved to see the pony again and has agreed that as my friend has the knowledge, experience, commitment and facilities to look after him he will sign the pony over to her, but would like to pop over on occasion and see how he's getting on.

So this little man now has a safe secure future and owners who will be able to give him the care and attention he deserves, whilst his previous owner has the chance to make sure everything is going according to plan.

Great result and thank you so much to Shellonabeach from the little man, from me, from my friend and from his previous owner.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, reading this again, it appears that the original owner knows where he/she passed this pony onto.  So in that case, it may be possible to trace who abandoned this poor pony.  This info needs passing on - could you not ring WHW, RSPCA OR BHS?


----------



## joeanne (16 November 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			Mmm are you sure this person is telling the truth?!! That's an extremely common story - "Oh well I passed him on to someone who I thought would look after him and said I would have him back etc etc etc!".  Sounds suspect that this is the second time now that this pony has gone 'missing'.

I hope he will have found his forever home now.
		
Click to expand...


Good lord what are you? The police?
OP is far from being anyones fool, and as such if she says they found the original owner....then they found the original owner
Pony is safe, now homed with someone who is able and responisble enough to care for him.
I honestly do not see what your problem is


----------



## Moomin1 (16 November 2012)

joeanne said:



			Good lord what are you? The police?
OP is far from being anyones fool, and as such if she says they found the original owner....then they found the original owner
Pony is safe, now homed with someone who is able and responisble enough to care for him.
I honestly do not see what your problem is 

Click to expand...

That's the whole point! 

This pony has now had two 'original' owners who have miraculously 'lost' it, then when it's returned have given it away!  How responsible! 

I am not for one minute suggesting OP hasn't found the original owner!  Not sure where you have deduced that one from?!!

OP originally said that the pony had been 'dumped' on a common by the loaner (not sure how OP would know that a. it had been dumped, and not escaped, and b. it was 'dumped by a loaner and not either someone who had nicked it, or the actual owner?!). Seems like a strange story.  Then for someone else to miraculously pop up and say that actually they know the original owner, who got the pony when it once before went missing from it's other original owner, is even more bizarre!  Then for both of the original owners to just give the pony away?!!  Not only that, but OP says that they have found the original owner, and they obviously must know who the pony was loaned out to, so why don't they report them for dumping the pony?!!  

Strange.


----------



## joeanne (16 November 2012)

Because in the grand old scheme of things, the RSPCA will not be interested. Its not a high profile case, the pony is now safe, and everyone is happy.
If the RSPCA were THAT bothered, they would have collected said pony when it was dumped, instead of leaving it to a member of the public to stand up and do the decent thing.
Perhaps we could prosecute them for not PREVENTING the suffering of the pony....it is after all in the title of the organisation.....


----------



## MurphysMinder (17 November 2012)

joeanne said:



			Because in the grand old scheme of things, the RSPCA will not be interested. Its not a high profile case, the pony is now safe, and everyone is happy.
If the RSPCA were THAT bothered, they would have collected said pony when it was dumped, instead of leaving it to a member of the public to stand up and do the decent thing.
Perhaps we could prosecute them for not PREVENTING the suffering of the pony....it is after all in the title of the organisation.....
		
Click to expand...

Not getting into the debate about this particularly pony, but that is something that bugs me about the RSPCA joeanne, they are supposed to PREVENT cruelty but if you report cruelty to them they always seems to want to wait until it has got really bad before they will do anything.  Perhaps the P should stand for Prolong.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (17 November 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			Not getting into the debate about this particularly pony, but that is something that bugs me about the RSPCA joeanne, they are supposed to PREVENT cruelty but if you report cruelty to them they always seems to want to wait until it has got really bad before they will do anything.  Perhaps the P should stand for Prolong.

Click to expand...

Where's that LIKE button...


----------



## Moomin1 (17 November 2012)

joeanne said:



			Because in the grand old scheme of things, the RSPCA will not be interested. Its not a high profile case, the pony is now safe, and everyone is happy.
If the RSPCA were THAT bothered, they would have collected said pony when it was dumped, instead of leaving it to a member of the public to stand up and do the decent thing.
Perhaps we could prosecute them for not PREVENTING the suffering of the pony....it is after all in the title of the organisation.....
		
Click to expand...



I'm not talking about anything to do with the RSPCA?!!!

I'm talking about how bizarre it is that this pony has twice gone missing, then original owners have been found, who have then both decided to just give them away! 

As for reporting it - does it matter what the RSPCA would have done or not - there are other charities to report to you know!!


----------



## Queenbee (17 November 2012)

Not going to comment on the current debate going on on this thread, just wanted to say I have finally caught up with this, as it started when I was on holiday in turkey... DOD, fantastic result, what a fortunate end for the wee chap, It would be lovely if you felt you could update us on how he is settled in with your friend etc at a later date... this story whilst sad at the begining has really warmed my heart


----------



## brighteyes (17 November 2012)

Moomin1 said:





I'm not talking about anything to do with the RSPCA?!!!

I'm talking about how bizarre it is that this pony has twice gone missing, then original owners have been found, who have then both decided to just give them away! 

As for reporting it - does it matter what the RSPCA would have done or not - there are other charities to report to you know!! 

Click to expand...

Same thing occurred to me, if the pony is the same one (and it sounds suspiciously like it is).


----------



## Moomin1 (17 November 2012)

brighteyes said:



			Same thing occurred to me, if the pony is the same one (and it sounds suspiciously like it is).
		
Click to expand...

Oh thank god someone finally gets what I'm talking about!! Lol!!


----------



## shellonabeach (18 November 2012)

Gosh what a debate!  It is the same pony as the one my friend took into her yard in May.  It was a long shot but when the OP was asking about a Shetty Stallion strawberry roan and with the age in East Anglia I just thought it *might* be the same one (I for one have only seen one Strawberry roan shetty and it was him!).

The original owners of the pony are non-horsey and inherited him when the father in law passed away.  Over time the pony's goat companions died and he was on his own and started to escape, the owners decided to rehome him to what they thought was a better home with company.  They GAVE him away (he was not loaned) to the person who dumped him on the common.

The person who dumped him (and another horse) tried to tell the original owner when they contacted her to ask how he was (as a result of this post) that he had been stolen...


----------



## thehorsephotographer (18 November 2012)

Not entering into the current debate but just wanted to say what a fantastic result and well done you two (& others) on such teamwork.  So pleased the little man will have a happy and secure future.


----------

